# New cockatiel has some issues.



## davethelightguy (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm having some trouble taming a new cockatiel and I was hoping that I could pick up some hints here.

About a year and a half ago I found a stray whiteface lutino. I had no luck finding the original owner so I took her in. She's quite well behaved. Steps up without a problem, doesn't bite, and has adapted to her new surroundings quite well (seemed thankful to be inside again).

Anyway, I ended up buying another cockatiel a few months ago as a companion, thinking she might be lonely during the day. It seems to have worked as she seems happier and they both get along well. I've been slowly integrating them, letting them spend more and more time together before putting them in the same cage. As it is right now, they are in their own cages next to each other, but this will change soon. I just didn't want to through them together too fast.

The problem I am having is that my new cockatiel is very aggressive. He's about 3 years old. Was well taken care of and was calm when I got him, but was never exposed to other birds. He loves the other cockatiel, but is very protective of her. Mostly cute, but it's gotten to the point where if I come near them I get attacked. The bites are clearly meant to hurt. Sometimes he'll fly straight at me if I walk by, biting at me in mid-flight (never seen that from a cockatiel before. Probably wouldn't believe it if I hadn't been on the receiving end).

My question is is there a way to calm down my new bird? My female still acts the same (but seems happier) but the male is crazy. I know that having two of them now means they will probably bond with each other instead of me (which is my intent) but I would like to be able to let them out without the need to call in air support.

Any tips you guys might have would be great. Thanks!


P.S. If you're wondering whether or not the sight of a 175lbs. man running from a 4oz. dive-bombing cockatiel is hilarious, let me assure you that it is.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

When working with cockatiels, identifying the cause of biting and learning to read a bird's body language are the first steps taken to discourage a pet bird from biting. Once you have identified the cause, there are several things that you can do to help stop it. Don't force the issue until your bird is more relaxed. First Learn to identify the meaning of your bird's body language. Cockatiels will always give you a warning sign before biting: hissing, tail fanning, eye pinning, backing into a corner, swaying from side to side, moving away from you or turning their back on you, lifting 1 foot, moving wings away from body, puffing out and lunging towards you with an open beak. Lunging is a bird's way of saying back off. Stop whatever it is that you are doing to provoke your bird and give him time to calm down. Don't force the issue until your bird is more relaxed. If you continue to provoke your bird and create a confrontational situation, your bird's aggression will escalate. Wait until your bird is calm. Second Reinforce desirable behavior with praise, rewards and treats. Ignore negative behavior and try not to physically react to biting by pulling your hand away, hollering ouch or wobbling your arm so your bird loses his balance. A firm but quiet verbal command of "No", can teach a bird that biting is not an acceptable behavior. 

Third gently nurture your bird's personality by spending as much time with him as possible. Talk to him in a gentle voice. Birds respond to our voice tones and energy levels. If you tend to be an energetic person with a very high energy level, lowering your energy level and speaking to your bird in a slow, calm and quiet voice. This can help a great deal. If talking is upsetting your bird, lower your voice or whisper. (Signs of a frightened bird include: Bird turning his back or head away from you, moving away from you, trembling, hiding in a corner on the bottom of the cage, running and flapping wings in a frenzy). If being too close to the cage is upsetting your bird, move further back until you find your bird's comfort zone, a proximity where your bird's body language tells you that he is calm and relaxed. Fourth, don't allow a cockatiel that bites to perch on your shoulder. This makes your bird feel more dominant than you. Keep your bird on your arm or hand at chest level or on your knee and maintain eye contact. Fifth, keep your bird's wings clipped. This will make him feel more dependant on you and you won't have to chase your bird all over the room if he tries flying away. Sixth, teach your bird the Step Up command. Note: Cockatiels, will use their beaks as a third foot to help balance when stepping onto your hand. This is not biting.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

The only thing that I can add to Sue's great advice is to try training him away from the female. Take him to another room where he can't see her and ideally can't hear her. It sounds as though it is his attachment to her that is causing the aggression. Shut the door and then allow him out. Clicker training may be a big help in this case, it has been known to be very effective!


----------



## davethelightguy (Oct 6, 2008)

That's good advice, but I think my bird might be a little crazier than that.

The problem isn't that I'm approaching him when he's not in the mood. What happens is I let them out at least once a day (huge cage so they're cool in there). I just open the doors and let them roam for a while. If I try to play with him, he attacks, that's fine. I know he's not in the mood. But then I'll let them roam and go to my desk on the other side of the room, and after 2-3 minutes he'll fly over to me and go all mongoose on my skull. A wee bit uncalled for if you ask me.

Any of you ever seen this? It's the strafing runs that are getting annoying. Not sure what I should do to calm him down.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That is really unusual behavior. You would think that if he was afraid of you he would just steer clear of you. I've never heard of a bird going after someone aggressively. Is he actually hurting you? If not he could be trying to get your attention!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

davethelightguy said:


> That's good advice, but I think my bird might be a little crazier than that.
> 
> The problem isn't that I'm approaching him when he's not in the mood. What happens is I let them out at least once a day (huge cage so they're cool in there). I just open the doors and let them roam for a while. If I try to play with him, he attacks, that's fine. I know he's not in the mood. But then I'll let them roam and go to my desk on the other side of the room, and after 2-3 minutes he'll fly over to me and go all mongoose on my skull. A wee bit uncalled for if you ask me.
> 
> Any of you ever seen this? It's the strafing runs that are getting annoying. Not sure what I should do to calm him down.


When was his last check up at the vets? I would get him in again.
In my experience this type of unprovoked aggression is a birds way of saying "Hey there is something wrong here!" Even something minor as a vitamin deficiency could be the culprit. Best to get it checked out though!


----------



## davethelightguy (Oct 6, 2008)

I haven't had him that long so I'm not sure how long it's been since he's seen the vet. I might do that anyway just because it's a good idea, but that doesn't quite sound like it to me. He only attacks me. My fiance (who isn't home as much) can scratch his head at will with no problem. My first guess is that he's going after me because the female was/is bonded to me, but I'm still somewhat of a novice and not sure if cockatiels think at that level.

He's clearly trying to cause damage. These are painful bites. He's also learned to avoid biting the thicker parts that don't hurt so much (back of my hand, my arms...) and has started aiming for the weaker areas (mostly neck and face). I know the guy I bought him from and he claims he was always a good natured bird, so I'm thinking this has something to do with some jealousy with his chick.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It does sound a lot like territorial behavior! He must be VERY protective. It is odd that he allows your Fiance free access to his girl! Are you sure he wasn't abused by the man of the house where he came from? If so the man probably wouldn't admit it.


----------



## davethelightguy (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think he was abused. The guy seemed to take very good care of him, but I guess there's no way to know 100%. He was fine when I first bought him before I introduced him to the female, so he might just be crazy overprotective. I wouldn't mind that so much, just want to tone it down a shade.

When he's in the cage with his girl, he does like to sing the theme to "The Good, The Bad and The Ugly" and also "The Godfather". Seems plenty happy.


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

While cockatiels are flock birds, you have to remember that they are monogamous, and often mate for life. If your male has picked out the female as his new mate, he will be territorial and protective of her. If you're not ready to let them breed, it might be a good idea to put them in totally separate rooms. 

If you decide you are ready to let them breed then you need to do some research, make sure they're old enough and healthy enough, to be able to breed safely. Also, don't forget that the babies often are more expensive to raise, especially if something goes wrong and you need to hand raise them, than many people realise. 

Good luck.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness!! I've laughed over your posts dave!! I'm picturing the scene and I have a very warped sense of humour. It really does sound like my Dooby with Darryl (my partner) Dooby used to dive bomb Darryl as well and it's just not funny! He also used to bite me unmercifully, drawing blood and laughing (well it seemed like he was laughing) I took the advice on here and just didn't react, in fact, when he went to bite me, I pushed my hand gently but firmly at him more, so that he had to step up or give up. That worked! As for dive bombing.......when I'd stopped him biting me, he also stopped biting Darryl. Having said all that, he is 99% better since we bought him his little pal, Daisy! Now he just struts around whistling Jingle Bells and The Adams Family, trying to look cool in front of her. So maybe, if you hold your ground, don't let him smell the fear and keep at it.......he'll get better. Bitten fingers crossed


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Plukie said:


> Oh my goodness!! I've laughed over your posts dave!! I'm picturing the scene and I have a very warped sense of humour. It really does sound like my Dooby with Darryl (my partner) Dooby used to dive bomb Darryl as well and it's just not funny! He also used to bite me unmercifully, drawing blood and laughing (well it seemed like he was laughing) I took the advice on here and just didn't react, in fact, when he went to bite me, I pushed my hand gently but firmly at him more, so that he had to step up or give up. That worked! As for dive bombing.......when I'd stopped him biting me, he also stopped biting Darryl. Having said all that, he is 99% better since we bought him his little pal, Daisy! Now he just struts around whistling Jingle Bells and The Adams Family, trying to look cool in front of her. So maybe, if you hold your ground, don't let him smell the fear and keep at it.......he'll get better. Bitten fingers crossed



If it is in fact hormonal (birdie puberty) and/or territorial behavior this really is the best way to deal with it. Do not react. Be persistent and consistent. It will get better. You are dealing with a 2 year old child here. Remember the terrible twos? I find that parenting techniques actually do work with birds


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like you have your work cut out for you. Here is an article about tiel hormones http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...d-small-bird-behavior/hormonal-cockatiel.aspx I would also consider a wing clip, that way you don't have to run as fast


----------



## davethelightguy (Oct 6, 2008)

So I've been trying to ignore the biting and being calm around him. So far it doesn't seem to be working. He's bitey 100% of the time that I come near (but not always when my fiance goes near) so I can't just wait for a better time.

I put my finger out for him to step up (which he knows how to do), and he will chomp down. I'll push it in a bit so he has no choice and he hops right up. He'll then proceed to bend down and shred my finger to ribbons, all while standing on it. If that gets no reaction from me, he'll move up to the wrist and arms where the skin is thinner. If that doesn't work, he'll move until he finds a place that gets my to squirm. I usually give up around the neck area.

Advice? Is this a pure breed cockatiel or is he part raptor? He seems to enjoy probing for weaknesses.


----------

